# Optical Forums > General Optics and Eyecare Discussion Forum >  Wisdom To Start The Day ...........................

## Chris Ryser

*







Don't simply retire from something; have something to retire to.*

_Harry Emerson Fosdick




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




We are accountable only to ourselves for what happens to us in our lives.

*_Mildred Newman


_*

* :Cool: *


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






After a rich man gets rich, his next ambition is to get richer. 

*_Proverb




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Keep true, never be ashamed of doing right; decide on what you think is right and stick to it.

*_George Eliot




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Forbidden things have a secret charm. 

*_Tacitus




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





I don't know the rules of grammar. If you're trying to persuade people to do something, or buy something, it seems to me you should use their language.

*_David Ogilvy



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Prosperity discovers vice, adversity discovers virtue.
*
_Francis Bacon




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







I have learned more from my mistakes than from my successes. 

*_Sir Humphrey Davy




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Practicing the Golden Rule is not a sacrifice; it is an investment. 

*_Source Unknown




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



Never regard study as a duty, but as the enviable opportunity to learn to know the liberating influence of beauty in the realm of the spirit for your own personal joy and to the profit of the community to which your later work belongs.

*Albert Einstein




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




In America only the successful writer is important, in France all writers are important, in England no writer is important, and in Australia you have to explain what a writer is. 

*_Geoffrey Cottrell





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A stockbroker urged me to buy a stock that would triple its value every year. I told him, At my age, I don't even buy green bananas. 

*_Claude Pepper




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Trust is the lubrication that makes it possible for organizations to work. 

*_Warren Bennis





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The living need charity more than the dead. 

*_George Arnold




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








When a thing ceases to be a subject of controversy, it ceases to be a subject of interest. 

*_William Hazlitt





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The mind of man is like a clock that is always running down, and requires to be constantly wound up. 

*_William Hazlitt




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Better late than never.
*_
Chris Ryser, (after 4days of cardiac emergency)



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Any supervisor worth his salt would rather deal with people who attempt too much than with those who try too little.

*_Lee Iacocca




_ :Cool: *






*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Your most unhappy customers are your greatest source of learning. 

*_Bill Gates




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




The only man I know who behaves sensibly is my tailor; he takes my measurements anew each time he sees me. The rest go on with their old measurements and expect me to fit them.*

_George Bernard Shaw




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







To say the truth, reason and love keep little company together now-a-days. 

*_William Shakespeare




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





I prefer the company of peasants because they have not been educated sufficiently to reason incorrectly. 

*_Michel de Montaigne





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Those who do the most for the world's advancement are the ones who demand the least. 

*_Henry L. Doherty





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






You must pay the price if you wish to secure the blessing.*

_Andrew Jackson





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

I*n America only the successful writer is important, in France all writers are important, in England no writer is important, and in Australia you have to explain what a writer is.

*_Geoffrey Cottrell




\_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




Think of the earth as a living organism that is being attacked by billions of bacteria whose numbers double every forty years. Either the host dies, or the virus dies, or both die.
**
*_Gore Vidal_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






If necessity is the mother of invention, discontent is the father of progress. 
* 
_David Rockefeller




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Honor sinks where commerce long prevails. 

*_Oliver Goldsmith





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



No drug, not even alcohol, causes the fundamental ills of society. If we're looking for the sources of our troubles, we shouldn't test people for drugs, we should test them for stupidity, ignorance, greed and love of power.*_P. J. O'Rourke_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




Often the difference between a successful person and a failure is not one has better abilities or ideas, but the courage that one has to bet on one's ideas, to take a calculated risk -- and to act.*

_Maxwell Maltz



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The secret of man's being is not only to live but to have something to live for.

*_Fyodor Dostoyevsky




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Money is like a sixth sense without which you cannot make a complete use of the other five. 

*_W. Somerset Maugham




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Conscience is the dog that can't bite, but never stops barking. 

*_Proverb




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





We often discover what will do, by finding out what will not do; and probably he who never made a mistake never made a discovery. 

*_Samuel Smiles




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Rest satisfied with doing well, and leave others to talk of you as they will. 

*_Pythagoras





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






If the aborigine drafted an IQ test, all of Western civilization would presumably flunk it.

*_Stanley Garn





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




In every great time there is some one idea at work which is more powerful than any other, and which shapes the events of the time and determines their ultimate issues. 

*_Francis Bacon




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Travel makes a wise man better, and a fool worse 

*_Thomas Fuller





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






We seldom call anybody lazy, but such as we reckon inferior to us, and of whom we expect some service. 

*_Bernard Mandeville



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Nothing ever becomes real till it is experienced -- even a proverb is no proverb to you till your life has illustrated it. 

*_John Keats




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Many folks think they aren't good at earning money, when what they don't know is how to use it.

*_Frank A. Clark





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Man must be prepared for every event of life, for there is nothing that is durable. 

*_Menander




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Asking the right questions takes as much skill as giving the right answers. 

*_Robert Half




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






All you can be sure about in a political-minded writer is that if his work should last you will have to skip the politics when you read it. Many of the so-called politically enlisted writers change their politics frequently . Perhaps it can be respected as a form of the pursuit of happiness.

*Ernest Hemingway*

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






If people concentrated on the really important things in life, there'd be a shortage of fishing poles. 

*_Doug Larson




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






I have found some of the best reasons I ever had for remaining at the bottom simply by looking at the men at the top.

*_Frank Moore Colby




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Of all human powers operating on the affairs of mankind, none is greater than that of competition.

*_Henry Clay, Speech, 1832




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








I made up my mind long ago that life was too short to do anything for myself that I could pay others to do for me

*_W. Somerset Maugham




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




There is one plain rule of life. Try thyself unwearied till thou findest the highest thing thou art capable of doing, faculties and outward circumstances being both duly considered, and then do it.

*_John Stuart Mill




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





No one who achieves success does so without acknowledging the help of others. The wise and confident acknowledge this help with gratitude.

*_Source Unknown




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The purpose of education is to keep a culture from being drowned in senseless repetitions, each of which claims to offer a new insight. 

*_Harold Rosenberg




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







He who does not think much of himself is much more esteemed than he imagines. 

*_Johann von Goethe




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


Consciously or unconsciously, every one of us does render some service or other. If we cultivate the habit of doing this service deliberately, our desire for service will steadily grow stronger, and will make, not only our own happiness, but that of the world at large.*

_Mahatma Gandhi




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A committee is an animal with four back legs. 

*_John Le Carre




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






It is truly said: It does not take much strength to do things, but it requires great strength to decide what to do. 

*_Chow Ching



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Nothing happens by itself... it all will come your way, once you understand that you have to make it come your way, by your own exertions. 

*_Ben Stein





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







There is no respect for others without humility in one's self. 

*_Henri Frederic Amiel




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

A great pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.

_Walter Bagehot




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Friends may come and go, but enemies accumulate.

*_Thomas Jones





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



True education makes for inequality; the inequality of individuality, the inequality of success, the glorious inequality of talent, of genius; for inequality, not mediocrity, individual superiority, not standardization, is the measure of the progress of the world. 

*_Felix E. Schelling




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The man who can drive himself further once the effort gets painful is the man who will win. 

*_Roger Bannister



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






I always have trouble remembering three things: faces, names, and -- I can't remember what the third thing is. 

*_Fred A. Allen




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Modern man is frantically trying to earn enough to buy things he's too busy to enjoy.*

_Frank A. Clark




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Drive slow and enjoy the scenery -- drive fast and join the scenery. 

*_Doug Horton






_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A gift consists not in what is done or given, but in the intention of the giver or doer. 

*_Seneca (Seneca the Elder)




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





There is no calamity greater than lavish desires. There is no greater guilt than discontentment. And there is not greater disaster than greed.

*_Lao-Tzu




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The trouble with our times is that the future is not what it used to be. 

*_Paul Ambroise Valery




_ :Cool: *

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






You are never given a wish without also being given the power to make it come true. You may have to work for it, however.

*_Richard Bach




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Be kind to unkind people -- they need it the most.

*_Source Unknown





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Some people use one half their ingenuity to get into debt, and the other half to avoid paying it.

*_George D. Prentice




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





The dead hand of the past must die. We are waking up and that gives me hope that the new age will truly be free and not filled with the lies and democide of the old world order. 

*_James Dye




_ :Cool: *

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The secret of genius is to carry the spirit of the child into old age, which means never losing your enthusiasm. 

*_Victor Hugo





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The greater our knowledge increases, the greater our ignorance unfolds.

*John F. Kennedy




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Cherish your vision and your dreams as they are the children of your soul; the blueprints of your ultimate achievements.

*_Napoleon Hill



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If a trainstation is where the train stops, what's a workstation...? 

*_Anon.





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The greatest wealth is to live content with little, for there is never want where the mind is satisfied.

*_Lucretius




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



Charles V. said that a man who knew four languages was worth four men; and Alexander the Great so valued learning, that he used to say he was more indebted to Aristotle for giving him knowledge that, than his father Philip for giving him life. 

*_Thomas Babington Macaulay




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Many people think of knowledge as money, They would like knowledge, but do not want to face the perseverance and self-denial that goes into the acquisition of it. 

*_John Morley



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







In diving to the bottom of pleasure we bring up more gravel than pearls. 

*_Honore de Balzac





_*

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A wise man will live as much within his wit as within his income.

*_Lord Chesterfield





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




Young people in general - and young women in particular - need to understand that they cannot retrieve in their forties the opportunities they threw away in their twenties. 

*_Thomas Sowell




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Solvency is maintained by means of a national debt, on the principle, If you will not lend me the money, how can I pay you? 

*_Ralph Waldo Emerson




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The government who robs Peter to pay Paul can always depend on the support of Paul. 

*_George Bernard Shaw




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Look wise say nothing and grunt, speech was given to conceal thought. 

*_William Osler





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Advice is what we ask for when we already know the answer but wish we didn't.

*_Erica Jong




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






I will not be as those who spend the day in complaining of headache, and the night in drinking the wine that gives it. 

*_Johann von Goethe




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It is better to be a coward for a minute than dead for the rest of your life.

*_Proverb



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If I had eight hours to chop down a tree, I'd spend six sharpening my ax. 

*_Abraham Lincoln





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





If a person is not talented enough to be a novelist, not smart enough to be a lawyer, and his hands are too shaky to perform operations, he becomes a journalist. 

*_Norman Mailer




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





I am glad that I paid so little attention to good advice; had I abided by it I might have been saved from some of my most valuable mistakes.* 

_Gene Fowler




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A No uttered from deepest conviction is better and greater than a Yes merely uttered to please, or what is worse, to avoid trouble. 

*_Mahatma Gandhi




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







You make a living by what you get, but you make a life by what you give.

*_Source Unknown





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Idleness is many gathered miseries in one name. 

*_Jean Paul





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Action may not always bring happiness; but there is no happiness without action. 

*_Benjamin Disraeli





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If you want truly to understand something, try to change it. 

*_Kurt Lewin




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Truth is beautiful, without doubt; but so are lies. 

*_Ralph Waldo Emerson




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








You can cage the singer but not the song. 

*_Harry Belafonte




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The only source of knowledge is experience.

*_Albert Einstein




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




Motivation is everything. You can do the work of two people, but you can't be two people. Instead, you have to inspire the next guy down the line and get him to inspire his people.*

_Lee Iacocca




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






There is nothing wrong with men possessing riches. The wrong comes when riches possess men. 

*_Billy Graham



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






He that blows the coals in quarrels that he has nothing to do with, has no right to complain if the sparks fly in his face. 

*_Benjamin Franklin_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





A man should never be ashamed to own that he is wrong, which is but saying in other words that he is wiser today than he was yesterday. 

*_Alexander Pope


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Hatred is a boomerang which is sure to hit you harder than the one at whom you throw it. 

*_Source Unknown

_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Americans are benevolently ignorant about Canada, while Canadians are malevolently well informed about the United States.

*_J. Bartlett Brebner




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Those that are a friend to themselves are sure to be a friend to all. 

*_Seneca (Seneca the Elder)




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





I dislike modern memoirs. They are generally written by people who have either entirely lost their memories, or have never done anything worth remembering. 

*_Oscar Wilde




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






There are people who in spite of their merit disgust us, and others who please us in spite of their faults.

*_Francois de la Rochefoucauld



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Nothing ventured, nothing gained -- but if everything is ventured, and still nothing gained, give up and venture elsewhere.

*_Peter Wastholm



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Boys, I may not know much, but I know chicken s*hit from chicken salad.

*_Lyndon B. Johnson




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Truth is a fruit which should not be plucked until it is ripe.

*_Voltaire (François-Marie Arouet)





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







There are very many people who read simply to prevent themselves from thinking.

*_G. C. (Georg Christoph) Lichtenberg



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





There is no credit to being a comedian, when you have the whole Government working for you. All you have to do is report the facts. I don't even have to exaggerate. 

*_Will Rogers




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



The soul is dyed the color of its thoughts. Think only on those things that are in line with your principles and can bear the light of day. The content of your character is your choice. Day by day, what you do is who you become. Your integrity is your destiny 

*_Heraclitus




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






It is common sense to take a method and try it. If it fails, admit it frankly and try another, but above all try something.

*_Franklin D. Roosevelt





_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





A gossip is one who talks to you about others; a bore is one who talks to you about himself; and a brilliant conversationalist is one who talks to you about yourself. 

*_Lisa Kirk




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






An executive is someone who talks with visitors so the other employees can get their work done.

*_Source Unknown




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Perseverance is the hard work you do after you get tired of doing the hard work you already did.

*_Newt Gingrich





_ :Nerd:

----------


## Chris Ryser

_







_*Strong character is brought out by change, weak ones by permanence. 

*_Jean Paul




_ :Cool: _


_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A dwarf on a giant's shoulders sees the further of the two.

*_George Herbert




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Morality cannot be legislated, but behavior can be regulated. Judicial decrees may not change the heart, but they can restrain the heartless. 

*_Martin Luther King, Jr.



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Ours is the age of substitutes: instead of language, we have jargon: instead of principles, slogans: and, instead of genuine ideas, bright ideas. 

*_Eric Bently



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








If you believe you can, you probably can. If you believe you won t, you most assuredly won t. Belief is the ignition switch that gets you off the launching pad. 

*_Denis Waitley




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Leaders learn by leading, and they learn best by leading in the face of obstacles. As weather shapes mountains, problems shape leaders. 

*_Warren Bennis



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







When you are right no one remembers; when you are wrong no one forgets.* 

_Proverb





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A man willing to work, and unable to find work, is perhaps the saddest sight that fortune's inequality exhibits under this sun.* 

_Thomas Carlyle



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The road to excellence is always under construction 

*_Source Unknown



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






I have discovered the art of deceiving diplomats. I speak the truth, and they never believe me. 

*_Di Cavour




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The only weapon that becomes sharper with constant use is the tongue. 

*_Source Unknown




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Perfectionism is the enemy of creation, as extreme self-solitude is the enemy of well-being. 

*_John Updike





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Faith must be enforced by reason. When faith becomes blind it dies. 

*_Mahatma Gandhi





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Success is counted sweetest by those who never succeed. 

*_Emily Dickinson





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A compromise is the art of dividing a cake in such a way that everyone believes that he has got the biggest piece.

*_Ludwig Erhard




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






So near is falsehood to truth that a wise man would do well not to trust himself on the narrow edge.

*_Marcus Tullius Cicero




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







He who undertakes to be his own teacher has a fool for a pupil.

*_Proverb



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







We think very few people sensible, except those who are of our opinion. 

*_Francois de la Rochefoucauld




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Reason to rule but mercy to forgive: 
The first is the law, the last prerogative. 

*_John Dryden, The Hind and the Panther, 1687




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Honesty is the most single most important factor having a direct bearing on the final success of an individual, corporation, or product. 

*_Ed Mcmahon




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The world does owe you a living, but it doesn't home deliver. 

*_Saunders




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






I don't like to commit myself about heaven and hell -- you see, I have friends in both places. 

*_Mark Twain




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






During the great storms of our lives we imitate those captains who jettison their weightiest cargo. 

*_Honore de Balzac




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




People of mediocre ability sometimes achieve outstanding success because they don't know when to quit. Most men succeed because they are determined to. 

*_George E. Allen





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The empiricist... thinks he believes only what he sees, but he is much better at believing than at seeing. 

*_George Santayana




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Friendship is a pretty full-time occupation if you really are friendly with somebody. You can't have too many friends because then you're just not really friends.

*_Truman Capote



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Tolerance is only another name for indifference.

*_W. Somerset Maugham




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Our great men have written words of wisdom to be used when hardship must be faced. Life obliges us with hardship so the words of wisdom shouldn't go to waste.

*_L'Chiam



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




Once you have mastered time, you will understand how true it is that most people overestimate what they can accomplish in a year -- and underestimate what they can achieve in a decade! 

*_Anthony Robbins




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Wealth is not in making money, but in making the man while he is making money. 

*_John Wicker


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It is usually best to be generous with praise, but cautious with criticism.

*_Source Unknown




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The progress of the world is the history of men who would not permit defeat to speak the final word

*_Joseph R. Sizoo





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Reality is that which, when you stop believing in it, doesn't go away. 

*_Philip K. Dick




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Everyone realizes that one can believe little of what people say about each other. But it is not so widely realized that even less can one trust what people say about themselves.

*_Rebecca West




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Strong characters are brought out by change of situation, and gentle ones by permanence. 

*_Jean Paul Richter




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Experience comprises illusions lost, rather than wisdom gained.

*_Joseph Roux



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








High expectations are the key to everything.

*_Sam Walton



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





We cannot advance without new experiments in living, but no wise man tries every day what he has proved wrong the day before. 

*_James Truslow Adams




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Never mistake knowledge for wisdom. One helps you make a living; the other helps you make a life.

*_Sandara Carey




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





There's a helluva distance between wisecracking and wit. Wit has truth in it; wisecracking is simply calisthenics with words*. 

_Dorothy Parker




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Your philosophy determines whether you will go for the disciplines or continue the errors. 

*_Jim Rohn





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The nice thing about egotists is that they don't talk about other people. 

*_Lucille S. Harper




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Bats have no bankers and they do not drink and cannot be arrested and pay no tax and, in general, bats have it made. 

*_John Berryman




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Time is Too slow for those who wait, Too swift for those who fear, Too long for those who grieve, Too short for those who rejoice. But for those who love, time is not.

*_Henry Van Dyke




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






There is only one thing in the world worse than being talked about, and that is not being talked about. 

*_Oscar Wilde





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Great ambition is the passion of a great character. Those endowed with it may perform very good or very bad acts. All depends on the principals which direct them. 

*_Napoleon Bonaparte




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Whenever man comes up with a better mousetrap, nature immediately comes up with a better mouse. 

*James Carswell



 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







No matter what you believe, it doesn't change the facts.

*Al Kersha




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






One thing about the school of experience is that it will repeat the lesson if you flunk the first time.

*_Source Unknown




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A ****, (male chicken) has great influence on his own dunghill.* 

_Publilius Syrus





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






We must not always judge of the generality of the opinion by the noise of the acclamation.

*_Edmund Burke




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Motivation is what gets you started. Habit is what keeps you going.

*_Jim Ryun






_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Fires can't be made with dead embers, nor can enthusiasm be stirred by spiritless men. Enthusiasm in our daily work lightens effort and turns even labor into pleasant tasks.*

_James Baldwin




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Whenever man comes up with a better mousetrap, nature immediately comes up with a better mouse.

*_James Carswell





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The weak are more likely to make the strong weak than the strong are likely to make the weak strong. 

*_Marlene Dietrich




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



Genius is, to be sure, not a matter of arbitrariness, but rather of freedom, just as wit, love, and faith, which once shall become arts and disciplines. We should demand genius from everybody, without, however, expecting it.*

_Friedrich Von Schlegel




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






There is no witness so terrible and no accuser so powerful as conscience which dwells within us. 

*_Sophocles



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*

Power! Did you ever hear of men being asked whether other souls should have power or not? It is born in them. You may dam up the fountain of water, and make it a stagnant marsh, or you may let it run free and do its work; but you cannot say whether it shall be there; it is there. And it will act, if not openly for good, then covertly for evil; but it will act.*

_Olive Schreiner


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Only the unknown frightens men. But once a man has faced the unknown, that terror becomes the known. 

*_Antoine De Saint-Exupery




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The mind of a bigot is like the pupil of the eye; the more light you pour on it, the more it will contract

*_Oliver Wendell Holmes




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The less government we have the better. 

*_Ralph Waldo Emerson




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



Political language is designed to make lies sound truthful and murder respectable and to give an appearance of solidarity to pure wind. 

*_George Orwell, as quoted in Sonia Orwell's and Ian Angus' The Collected Essays, Journalism and Letters of George Orwell (1968)



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Motivation is everything. You can do the work of two people, but you can't be two people. Instead, you have to inspire the next guy down the line and get him to inspire his people.*

_Lee Iacocca



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








He that seeks trouble never misses. 

*_English Proverb




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







All bodies are slow in growth but rapid in decay.* 

_Tacitus


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If we are not ashamed to think it, we should not be ashamed to say it. 

*_Marcus Tullius Cicero




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Don't confuse fame with success. Madonna is one; Helen Keller is the other. 

*_Erma Bombeck




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






To the man who only has a hammer, everything he encounters begins to look like a nail.

*_Abraham Maslow




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







No one is as angry as the person who is wrong.
*
_Proverb





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




You get the best out of others when you get the best out of yourself.* 


_
Harvey S. Firestone




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A person without a sense of humor is like a wagon without springs-jolted by every pebble in the road. 

*_Henry Ward Beecher





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






There is nothing wrong with men possessing riches. The wrong comes when riches possess men. 

*_Billy Graham




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







No one can sincerely try to help another without helping himself.

*_Charles Dudley Warner




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







There is such a thing as moderation, even in telling the truth.

*_Vera Johnson





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Men are born with two eyes, but only one tongue, in order that they should see twice as much as they say. 

*_Charles Caleb Colton



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If the only tool you have is a hammer, you tend to see every problem as a nail. 

*_Abraham Maslow




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*

The last best hope of earth, two trillion dollars in debt, is spinning out of control, and all we can do is stare at a flickering cathode-ray tube as Ollie answers questions on TV while the press, resolutely irrelevant as ever, asks politicians if they have committed adultery. From V-J Day 1945 to this has been, my fellow countrymen, a perfect nightmare.*

_Gore Vidal


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Youth itself is a talent -- a perishable talent.*

_Eric Hoffer




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Never tell your story to a deaf man. 

*_Proverb




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Intelligence without ambition is a bird without wings*



_C. Archie Danielson



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Success has always been easy to measure. It is the distance between one's origins and one's final achievement. 

*_Michael Korda




_ :Cool:

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Give just a little bit more, take a little bit less. -Justin Hayward

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




They had me on the operating table all day. They looked into my stomach, my gall bladder, they examined everything inside of me. Know what they decided? I need glasses. 

*_Joe E. Lewis



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Education is a weapon, whose effect depends on who holds it in his hands and at whom it is aimed.

*_Josef Stalin





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Everything is worth what its purchaser will pay for it.* 


_
Publilius Syrus




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Old age is ready to undertake tasks that youth shirked because they would take too long.
*
_W. Somerset Maugham




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The world is so fast that there are days when the person who says it can't be done is interrupted by the person who is doing it. 

*_Anon.




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







I have a memory like an elephant. In fact, elephants often consult me. 

*_Noel Coward





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






When little is done, little is said; silence is the mother of truth.* 

_Benjamin Disraeli





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




It is a paradoxical but profoundly true and important principle of life that the most likely way to reach a goal is to be aiming not at that goal itself but at some more ambitious goal beyond it. 

*_Arnold J. Toynbee



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Great ideas need landing gear as well as wings. 

*_C. O. Jackson




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Age does not depend upon years, but upon temperament and health. Some men are born old, and some never grow up.

*_Tryon Edwards




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





People who wait for changes to occur on the outside before they commit to making changes on the inside will never make any changes at all. 

*_Source Unknown




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



All things will be produced in superior quantity and quality, and with greater ease, when each man works at a single occupation, in accordance with his natural gifts, and at the right moment, without meddling with anything else. 

*Plato


 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



A farmer who had a quarrelsome family called his sons and told them to lay a bunch of sticks before him. Then, after laying the sticks parallel to one another and binding them, he challenged his sons, one after one, to pick up the bundle and break it. They all tried, but in vain. Then, untying the bundle, he gave them the sticks to break one by one. This they did with the greatest ease. Then said the father, Thus, my sons, as long as you remain united, you are a match for anything, but differ and separate, and you are undone.

*_Aesop


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The weather is like the government, always in the wrong. 

*_Jerome K. Jerome




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Business, more than any other occupation, is a continual dealing with the future; it is a continual calculation, an instinctive exercise in foresight. 

*_Henry Luce



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




I might say that what amateurs call a style is usually only the unavoidable awkwardness in first trying to make something that has not heretofore been made.

*_Ernest Hemingway



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Little minds are tamed and subdued by misfortune; but great minds rise above them. 

*_Washington Irving




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Every sale has five basic obstacles: no need, no money, no hurry, no desire, no trust.
*
_Zig Ziglar




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It is easier to prevent bad habits than to break them. 

*_Benjamin Franklin




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Listening well and answering well is one of the greatest perfections that can be obtained in conversation. 

*_Francois de la Rochefoucauld




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







I have always wanted to be somebody, but I see now I should have been more specific.

*_Lily Tomlin




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





The drop hollows the stone not by force but by often falling.

Latin: Gulta cavat lapidem non vi sed saepe cadendo

*_Ovid_




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It is better to know nothing than to know what ain't so

*_Josh Billings





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






There is no disguise which can hide love for long where it exists, or simulate it where it does not.

*_Francois de la Rochefoucauld


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






I'd rather attempt to do something great and fail than to attempt to do nothing and succeed. 

*_Robert H. Schuller




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Never measure the height of a mountain until you have reached the top. Then you will see how low it was.* 

_Dag Hammarskjold





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




Goals provide the energy source that powers our lives. One of the best ways we can get the most from the energy we have is to focus it. That is what goals can do for us; concentrate our energy. 

*_Denis Waitley




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






When thought is too weak to be simply expressed, it's clear proof that it should be rejected. 

*_Luc De Clapiers




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Masters who sacrifice for servants will receive the gift of loyalty. 

*_Proverb




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






When you're a winner you're always happy, but if you're happy as a loser you'll always be a loser. 

*_Mark Fidrych





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Prejudice squints when it looks and lies when it talks. 

*_Duchess Abrantes




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Desire is a powerful force that can be used to make things happen.

*_Marcia Wieder




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







“May the New Year bring you courage to break your resolutions early! My own plan is to swear off every kind of virtue, so that I triumph even when I fall!” 

*Aleister Crowley, Moonchild




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Learn from yesterday, live for today, hope for tomorrow.
*
_Source Unknown





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Success follows doing what you want to do. There is no other way to be successful.

*_Malcolm Stevenson Forbes




_ :Cool: *

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






I object to violence because when it appears to do good, the good is only temporary; the evil it does is permanent. 

*_Mahatma Gandhi




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Knowledge is gained by learning; trust by doubt; skill by practice; love by love.

*_Thomas Szasz




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Character is the basis of happiness and happiness the sanction of character.** 

*_George Santayana




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Advertising is the modern substitute for argument; its function is to make the worse appear the better. 

*_George Santayana




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






No one is rich whose expenditures exceed his means, and no one is poor whose incomings exceed his outgoings.

*_Thomas C. Haliburton




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






I would thank you from the bottom of my heart, but for you my heart has no bottom.

*_Anon.




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




The rules which experience suggest are better than those which theorists elaborate in their libraries.

*_R. S. Storrs


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







You can not do all the good the world needs, but the world needs all the good you can do. 

*_Anon.



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





A gossip is one who talks to you about others; a bore is one who talks to you about himself; and a brilliant conversationalist is one who talks to you about yourself. 

*_Lisa Kirk




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Every institution not only carries within it the seeds of its own dissolution, but prepares the way for its most hated rival. 

*_W. R. [William Ralph] Inge



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Positiveness is an absurd foible. If you are in the right, it lessens your triumph; if in the wrong, it adds shame to your defeat.* 

_Laurence Sterne




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







One of the best hearing aids a man can have is an attentive wife. 

*_Groucho Marx




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A matter that becomes clear ceases to concern us.

*_Friedrich Nietzsche




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It is human nature to think wisely and act foolishly.

*_Anatole France




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Spel chekers, hoo neeeds em? 

*_Alan James Bean



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A man who has committed a mistake and doesn't correct it is committing another mistake. 

*_Confucius



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Fortune is like glass--the brighter the glitter, the more easily broken. 

*_Publilius Syrus




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





At twenty a man is full of fight and hope. He wants to reform the world. When he is seventy he still wants to reform the world, but he know he can't. 

*_Clarence Darrow




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







You can be young without money but you can't be old without it. 

*_Tennessee (Thomas Lanier) Williams


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Most people return small favors, acknowledge medium ones and repay greater ones -- with ingratitude. 

*_Benjamin Franklin




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The man who complains about the way the ball bounces is likely the one who dropped it.

*_Lou Holtz




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





A good neighbor is a fellow who smiles at you over the back fence, but doesn't climb over it. 

*_Arthur Baer




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



We give up leisure in order that we may have leisure, just as we go to war in order that we may have peace. 

*_Aristotle




_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The world hates change, yet it is the only thing that has brought progress. 

*_Charles Franklin Kettering




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Like many businessmen of genius he learned that free competition was wasteful, monopoly efficient. And so he simply set about achieving that efficient monopoly.

*_Mario Puzo



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







He who stays in the valley will never see over the hill. 

*_Source Unknown



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A blow with a word strikes deeper than a blow with a sword. 

*_Robert Burton



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Discretion is being able to raise your eyebrow instead of your voice. 

*_Anon.




_ :Cool: *


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Without tact you can learn nothing. Tact teaches you when to be silent. Inquirers who are always questioning never learn anything. 

*_Benjamin Disraeli





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






No man who is occupied in doing a very difficult thing, and doing it very well, ever loses his self-respect.** 

*_George Bernard Shaw




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A man is never more serious than when he praise himself.*

_G. C. (Georg Christoph) Lichtenberg



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Friendship consists in forgetting what one gives, and remembering what one receives. 

*_Dumas The Younger




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The best thing about animals is they don't talk much.

*_Thornton Wilder




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






There is danger when a man throws his tongue into high gear before he gets his brain a-going. 

*_C. C. Phelps



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Strong characters are brought out by change of situation, and gentle ones by permanence.
*
_Jean Paul Richter





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




If you set a goal for yourself and are able to achieve it, you have won your race. Your goal can be to come in first, to improve your performance, or just to finish the race -- it's up to you.

*_Dave Scott




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Lots of people know a good thing the minute the other fellow sees it first.
*
_Job E. Hodges



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





All of us are watchers -- of television, of time clocks, of traffic on the freeway -- but few are observers. Everyone is looking, not many are seeing 

*_Peter M. Leschak


_ :Cool: * 



*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Strange as it may seem, no amount of learning can cure stupidity, and formal education positively fortifies it. 

*_Stephen Vizinczey




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






When any real progress is made, we unlearn and learn anew what we thought we knew before.

*_Henry David Thoreau




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Pharma industry is the art of making billions from milligrams. 

*_Gerhard Kocher




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It takes no genius to observe that a one man band never gets very big. 

*_Charles A. Garfield




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








One thing you can't recycle is wasted time. 

*_Anon.




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Don't be afraid to take a big step. You can't cross a chasm in two small jumps. 

*_David Lloyd George




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Men in general judge more from ppearances than from reality. All men have eyes, but few have the gift of penetration. 

*_Niccolo Machiavelli




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Always do right. This will gratify some people and astonish the rest. 

*_Mark Twain




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






It is wise for us to forget our troubles, there are always new ones to replace them.

*_Brigham Young


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







When unhappy, one doubts everything; when happy, one doubts nothing.

*_Joseph Roux, Meditations of a Parish Priest



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Hip is the sophistication of the wise primitive in a giant jungle.* 

_Norman Mailer




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Praise makes good people better and bad people worse. 

Proverb





* :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







He who lives by medical prescriptions lives miserably. 

*_Proverb




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A cynic is a man who, when he smells flowers, looks around for a coffin. 

*_H. L. Mencken




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Flatter me, and I may not believe you. Criticize me, and I may not like you. Ignore me, and I may not forgive you. Encourage me, and I may not forget you. 

*_William Arthur




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






How much time he saves who does not look to see what his neighbor says or does or thinks. 

*_Marcus Aurelius




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The first proof of a person's incapacity to achieve, is their endeavoring to fix the stigma of failure on others. 

*_B. R. Hayden




_ :Cool:

----------


## CCGREEN

*​Stress is inevitable. How you deal with it is optional.*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









There are risks and costs to a program of action. But they are far less than the long-range risks and costs of comfortable inaction. 

*_John Fitzgerald Kennedy


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




We smile at the ignorance of the savage who cuts down the tree in order to reach its fruit; but the same blunder is made by every person who is over eager and impatient in the pursuit of pleasure.

*_William Ellery Channing



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






It's discouraging to make a mistake, but it's humiliating when you find out you're so unimportant that nobody noticed it. 

*_Chuck Daly


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Before undergoing a surgical operation, arrange your temporal affairs. You may live. 

*_Ambrose Bierce




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




Always think of your customers as suppliers first. Work closely with them, so they can supply you with the information you need to supply them with the right products and services. 

*_Susan Marthaller




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Ignorance is bold and knowledge reserved. 

*_Thucydides




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







When you choose the lesser of two evils, always remember that it is still an evil. 

*_Max Lerner



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Thoughts are like arrows: once released, they strike their mark. Guard them well or one day you may be your own victim. 

*_American Indian Proverb, Navajo




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A committee is an animal with four back legs. 

*_John Le Carre




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Hope is a good breakfast but a bad supper.* 



_Francis Bacon




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Look wise say nothing and grunt, speech was given to conceal thought. 

*_William Osler



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Do a little more each day than you think you possibly can.

*_Lowell Thomas



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Great minds discuss ideas, average minds discuss events,small minds discuss people.

*_Hyman Rickover, The World of the Uneducated,



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






I have striven not to laugh at human actions, not to weep at them, nor to hate them, but to understand them. 

*_Baruch (_Benedict de) Spinoza



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The purpose of business is to create and keep a customer. 

*_Theodore Leavitt



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

It is almost as difficult to keep a first class person in a fourth class job, as it is to keep a fourth class person in a first class job. 

_Paul H. Dunn



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






He who has a thousand friends has not a friend to spare, And he who has one enemy will meet him everywhere. 

*_Ralph Waldo Emerson



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

The man who gets the most satisfactory results is not always the man with the most brilliant single mind, but rather the man who can best coordinate the brains and talents of his associates.

_W. Alton Jones



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Discovery is seeing what everybody else has seen, and thinking what nobody else has thought. 

*_Albert Szent-Gyorgyi




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Blame is a lazy man's wages. 

*_Danish proverb




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






If a cluttered desk is a sign of a cluttered mind, just what does an empty desk mean? 

*_Source Unknown




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Theoretical principals must sometimes give way for the sake of practical advantages. 

*_William Pitt_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



Change hurts. It makes people insecure, confused, and angry. People want things to be the same as they've always been, because that makes life easier. But, if you're a leader, you can't let your people hang on to the past.*

_Richard Marcinko


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





The man who never alters his opinion is like standing water, and breeds reptiles of the mind. 

*_William Blake



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






An atheist is a man who looks through a telescope and tries to explain all that he can't see. 

*_Source Unknown



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






There is a time when a man distinguishes the idea of felicity from the idea of wealth; it is the beginning of wisdom.

*_Ralph Waldo Emerson




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Practical wisdom is only to be learned in the school of experience. Precepts and instruction are useful so far as they go, but, without the discipline of real life, they remain of the nature of theory only.

*_Samuel Smiles


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Wisdom is the reward you get for a lifetime of listening when you'd preferred to talk.

*_Doug Larson




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Get the facts, or the facts will get you. And when you get em, get em right, or they will get you wrong.

*_Thomas Fuller



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






To do the opposite of something is also a form of imitation, namely an imitation of its opposite

*_G. C. (Georg Christoph) Lichtenberg



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







There are as many opinions as there are experts. 

*_Franklin D. Roosevelt




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Slumps are like a soft bed. They're easy to get into and hard to get out of. 

*_Johnny Bench



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Feedback is the breakfast of champions. 

*_Ken Blanchard




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Associate yourself with men of good quality if you esteem your own reputation. It is better be alone than in bad company. 

*_George Washington




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Can there be greater foolishness than the respect you pay to people collectively when you despise them individually? 

*_Marcus Tullius Cicero





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Most people spend more time and energy going around problems than in trying to solve them.

*_Henry Ford



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The effectiveness of work increases according to geometric progression if there are no interruptions.

*_Andre Maurois



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Where there is much to risk, there is much to consider.
*
_Platen


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It is never safe to look into the future with eyes of fear. 

*_Edward H. Harriman




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








From the errors of others a wise man corrects his own.

*_Publilius Syrus



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The greatest amount of wasted time is the time not getting started. 

*_Dawson Trotman




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Having a sharp tongue will cut your throat 

*_Source Unknown



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The innocent seldom find an uncomfortable pillow. 

*_William Cowper




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If what you have done is unjust, you have not succeeded.* 

_Thomas Carlyle


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Every convenience brings its own inconveniences along with it.

*_Proverb


_ :Cool: *


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





The best leader is the one who has the sense to surround himself with outstanding people and self-restraint not to meddle with how they do their jobs. 

*_Source Unknown



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Two dogs strive for a bone and the third one runs off with it.

*_Proverb




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A camel is a horse designed by committee. 

*_Sir Alec Issigonis, The Guardian



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Although our intellect always longs for clarity and certainty, our nature often finds uncertainty fascinating.

*_Karl von Clausewitz



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If you can't appreciate what you have got then get what you appreciate. 

*_Source Unknown




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






All sympathy not consistent with acknowledged virtue is but disguised selfishness. 

*_Samuel Taylor Coleridge



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Think twice before you speak, because your words and influence will plant the seed of either success or failure in the mind of another. 

*_Napoleon Hill



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







I am neither an optimist nor pessimist, but a possibilist. 

*_Max Lerner



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Talent alone won't make you a success. Neither will being in the right place at the right time, unless you are ready. The most important question is: Are your ready?
*
_Johnny Carson




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple, and wrong.
*
H.L. Mencken


 :Cool:

----------


## Clear_Magenta

At the moment, this quote strikes me the most and I find it inspirational: “The simple things are also the most extraordinary things, and only the wise can see them.” - Unknown

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A word to the wise is not sufficient if it doesn't make sense. 

*_James Thurber


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





My father said: You must never try to make all the money that's in a deal. Let the other fellow make some money too, because if you have a reputation for always making all the money, you won't have many deals.

*_J. Paul Getty



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The history of human opinion is scarcely anything more than the history of human errors. 

*_Voltaire (François-Marie Arouet)_


 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




The atom bombs are piling up in the factories, the police are prowling through the cities, the lies are streaming from the loudspeakers, but the earth is still going round the sun. 

*_George Orwell



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The pessimist complains about the wind;
The optimist expects it to change;
And the realist adjusts the sails.
*
_William Arthur Ward



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If I had eight hours to chop down a tree, I'd spend six sharpening my ax. 

*_Abraham Lincoln



_ :Nerd:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*

What's an expert? I read somewhere, that the more a man knows, the more he knows, he doesn't know. So I suppose one definition of an expert would be someone who doesn't admit out loud that he knows enough about a subject to know he doesn't really know how much.
*
_Malcolm Stevenson Forbes



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







One only gets to the top rung of the ladder by steadily climbing up one at a time, and suddenly all sorts of powers, all sorts of abilities which you thought never belonged to you--suddenly become within your own possibility and you think, 'Well, I'll have a go, too'. 

*_Margaret Thatcher


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




Agriculture, manufactures, commerce, and navigation, the four pillars of our prosperity, are then most thriving when left most free to individual enterprise. Protection from casual embarrassments, however, may sometimes be seasonably interposed. 

*_Thomas Jefferson



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







An error doesn't become a mistake until you refuse to correct it

*_Orlando A. Battista



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





When a resolute young fellow steps up to the great bully, the world, and takes him boldly by the beard, he is often surprised to find it comes off in his hand, and that it was only tied on to scare away the timid adventurers. 

*_Ralph Waldo Emerson


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Middle age is when you've met so many people that every new person you meet reminds you of someone else. 

*_Ogden Nash



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If you are going to build something in the air it is always better to build castles than houses of cards. 

*_G. C. (Georg Christoph) Lichtenberg


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







My doctor gave me six months to live but when I couldn't pay the bill, he gave me six months more. 

*_Walter Matthau


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








To enjoy a good reputation give publicly, and steal privately.

*_Josh Billings



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





What usually happens in the educational process is that the faculties are dulled, overloaded, stuffed and paralyzed so that by the time most people are mature they have lost their innate 
capabilities.
*
_Richard Buckminster Fuller




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Opportunities neglected can never be recovered. 

*_Proverb




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The lessons of the past are ignored and obliterated into a contemporary antagonism known as the generation gap.*

_Spiro T. Agnew



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Pleasure in the job puts perfection in the work. 

*_Aristotle



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Behind every argument is someone's ignorance. 

*-_Louis D. Brandeis



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The best way to destroy your enemy is to make him your friend.

*_Abraham Lincoln




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The value of old age depends upon the person who reaches it. To some men of early performance it is useless. To others, who are late to develop, it just enables them to finish the job.*

_Thomas Hardy



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A cynic is a man who looks at the world with a monocle in his mind's eye.

*_Carolyn Wells



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Education is a crutch with which the foolish attack the wise to prove that they are not idiots.

*_Karl Kraus




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







There is often more spiritual force in a proverb than in whole philosophical systems.

*_Thomas Carlyle



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Being taken for granted can be a compliment. It means that you've become a comfortable, trusted person in another person's life. 

*_Joyce Brothers




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





The difference between a saint and a hypocrite is that one lies for his religion, the other by it. 

*_Minna Antrim



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The shadow is what we think of it; the tree is the real thing.* 

_Abraham Lincoln




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Friendship is like a prism through which the many variations of beauty are revealed in our lives.

*_Anon.



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Society is composed of two great classes, those that have more dinners than appetite, and those who have more appetite than dinners. 

*_Sebastian Roch Nicolas Chamfort



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Knowledge is what we get when an observer, preferably a scientifically trained observer, provides us with a copy of reality that we can all recognize.*

_Christopher Lasch



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







When a man is no longer anxious to do better than well, he is done for. 

*_Benjamin Haydon


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Know thyself? If I knew myself I would run away. 

*_Johann von Goethe



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






My definition of an expert in any field is a person who knows enough about what's really going on to be scared.

*_P. J. Plauger




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




False happiness renders men stern and proud, and that happiness is never communicated. True happiness renders them kind and sensible, and that happiness is always shared. 

*_Charles Montesquieu



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Leadership is like the old galley ships. 100s are rowing, but only one (the captain) knows where they are going.

*_Source Unknown



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




Not only is there a right to be happy, there is a duty to be happy. So much sadness exists in the world that we are all under obligation to contribute as much joy as lies within our powers. 

*_John S. Bonnell



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






In seeking wisdom thou art wise; in imagining that thou hast attained it, thou art a fool.

*_Rabbi Ben Azai_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




There hasn't been peace on earth because people cant seem to figure out that the real enemy is the people manipulating world events from behind the scenes for their own selfish interests. 

*_James Dye



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Physical courage, which engages all danger, will make a person brave in one way; and moral courage, which defies all opinion, will make a person brave in another.

*_Charles Caleb Colton



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Who controls the past controls the future: who controls the present controls the past. 

*_George Orwell



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






To make no mistakes is not in the power of man; but from their errors and mistakes the wise and good learn wisdom for the future. 

*_Plutarch



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Hate is always a clash between our spirit and someone else's body. 

*_Cesare Pavese


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






It is an axiom, enforced by all the experience of the ages, that they who rule industrially will rule politically. 

*_Aneurin Bevan



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Touch not the flute when drums are sounding around; when fools have the word, the wise will be silent. 

*_Johann Gottfried Von Herder




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






About the only difference between the poor and the rich, is this, the poor suffer misery, 
while the rich have to enjoy it. 

*_Henry Wheeler Shaw


_ :Cool: *

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Edison failed 10, 000 times before he made the electric light. Do not be discouraged if you fail a few times. 

*_Napoleon Hill


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Men act and women appear. Men look at women. Women watch themselves being looked at.

*_John Berger




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







You can't depend on your judgment when your imagination is out of focus. 

*_Mark Twain



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Education has become a prisoner of contemporaneity. It is the past, not the dizzy present, that is the best door to the future.
*
_Camille Anna Paglia




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The person who is slowest in making a promise is most faithful in its performance.

*_Jean Jacques Rousseau




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It is the nature of every person to error, but only the fool perseveres in error. 

*_Marcus Tullius Cicero




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






To succeed in the other trades, capacity must be shown; in the law, concealment of it will do. 

*_Mark Twain




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It is a capital mistake to theorize before one has data. 

*_Sir Arthur Conan Doyle



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The truth of the matter is that you always know the right thing to do. The hard part is doing it. 

*_Gen. H. Norman Schwarzkopf



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The Internet is like a giant jellyfish. You can't step on it. You can't go around it. You've got to get through it. 

*_John Evans



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





If you think your boss is stupid, remember: you wouldn't have a job if he was any smarter.*

_Albert A. Grant



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*

You have to believe in yourself, that's the secret. Even when I was in the orphanage, when I was roaming the street trying to find enough to eat, even then I thought of myself as the greatest actor in the world. I had to feel the exuberance that comes from utter confidence in yourself. Without it, you go down to defeat. 

*_Charlie Chaplin, In Reader's Digest, 1 Jan 1982


_ :Cool: *

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







There are times when silence has the loudest voice. 

*_Leroy Brownlow



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Let us be thankful for the fools. But for them the rest of us could not succeed. 

*_Mark Twain


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







To be realistic today is to be visionary. To be realistic is to be starry-eyed. 

*_Hubert Humphrey




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








It takes a great man to give sound advice tactfully, but a greater to accept it graciously. 

*_J. C. Macaulay


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Get the facts, or the facts will get you. And when you get em, get em right, or they will get you wrong. 

*_Thomas Fuller


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







We must not only strike the iron while it is hot, we must strike it until it is hot.* 

_Tom Sharp



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





How I wish that somewhere there existed an island for those who are wise and of goodwill! In such a place even I would be an ardent patriot. 

*_Albert Einstein



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Never insult an alligator until you've crossed the river. 

*_Cordell Hull




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






In journalism it is simpler to sound off than it is to find out. It is more elegant to pontificate than it is to sweat.

*_Harold Evans



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The best way to appreciate your job is to imagine yourself without one. 

*_Source Unknown



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




My Mother was the most beautiful woman I ever saw. All I am I owe to my Mother. I attribute all my success in life to the moral, intellectual and physical education I received from her. 

*_George Washington


_ :Nerd:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Humility is no substitute for a good personality. 

*_Fran Lebowitz


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







There are two kinds of people who don't say much, those who are quiet and those who talk a lot. 

*_Source Unknown


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





The reasonable man adapts himself to the world; the unreasonable man persists in trying to adapt the world to himself. Therefore, all progress depends on the unreasonable man.

*_George Bernard Shaw



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Intellectual brilliance is no guarantee against being dead wrong. 

*_David Fasold



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







There is no danger of developing eyestrain from looking on the bright side of things. 

*_Source Unknown



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Some people are at the top of the ladder, some are in the middle, still more are at the bottom, and a whole lot more don't even know there is a ladder. 

*_Robert H. Schuller


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Seeing the light is a choice, not seeing the light is no choice. 

*_Doug Horton



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The man who really wants to do something finds a way, the other finds an excuse. 

*_Source Unknown



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Daring ideas are like chessmen moved forward. They may be beaten, but they may start a winning game. 

*_Johann von Goethe


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A politician would do well to remember that he has to live with his conscience longer than he does with his constituents. 

*_Melvin R. Laird


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




The ruin of the human heart is self-interest, which the American merchant calls self-service. We have become a self-service populace, and all our specious comforts --the automatic elevator, the escalator, the cafeteria --are depriving us of volition and moral and physical energy. 

*_Edward Dahlberg



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A book may be compared to your neighbor: if it be good, it cannot last too long; if bad, you cannot get rid of it too early. 

*_Rupert Brooke



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A knowledge of men is the prime secret of business success. 

*_Darius Ogden Mills




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




There are two kinds of discontent in this world. The discontent that works, and the discontent that wrings its hands. The first gets what it wants. The second loses what it has. There's no cure for the first, but success and there's no cure at all for the second. 

*_Gordon Graham



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






I believe that it is better to tell the truth than a lie. I believe it is better to be free than to be a slave. And I believe it is better to know than to be ignorant. 

*_H. L. Mencken



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If wisdom were on sale in the open market, the stupid would not even ask the price.*

_Source Unknown



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Too many people spend money they haven't earned, to buy things they don't want, to impress people they don't like.* 



_Will Rogers




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Low self-esteem is like driving through life with your hand-break on.*



_Maxwell Maltz




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Change occurs in direct proportion to dissatisfaction, but dissatisfaction never changes. 

*_Doug Horton



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







He that thinks he is the happiest man, really is so. But he that thinks he is the wisest, is generally the greatest fool. 

*_Charles Caleb Colton




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Those who corrupt the public mind are just as evil as those who steal from the public purse. 

*_Adlai Stevenson




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Any time you try to win everything, you must be willing to lose everything. 

*_Larry Csonka



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If wisdom were on sale in the open market, the stupid would not even ask the price.

*_Source Unknown



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Every man, however wise, needs the advice of some sagacious friend in the affairs of life. 

*_Plautus



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Experience is that marvelous thing that enables you to recognize a mistake when you make it again.

*_Franklin P. Jones



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






There is no greater impotence in all the world like knowing you are right and that the wave of the world is wrong, yet the wave crashes upon you. 

*_Norman Mailer, Armies of the Night



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







To know is to know that you know nothing. That is the meaning of true knowledge. 

*_Confucius



_ :Cool:

----------


## lensmanmd

You know nothing, Jon Snow

Ygritte

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Brains aren't designed to get result; they go in directions. If you know how the brain works you can set your own directions. If you don't, then someone else will. 

*_Richard Bandler




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Lose an hour in the morning, and you will spend all day looking for it.

*_Richard Whately



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The only thing you take with you when you're gone is what you leave behind. 

*_John Allston



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Always rise from the table with an appetite, and you will never sit down without one.* 

_William Penn



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The surest way to make a monkey of a man is to quote him. 

*_Robert Benchley




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







I am always doing things I can't do, that's how I get to do them. 

*_Pablo Picasso



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







There are two kinds of weakness, that which breaks and that which bends. 

*James Russell Lowell



 :Cool: *




*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Awards become corroded, friends gather no dust. 

*_Jesse Owens



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Work eight hours and sleep eight hours and make sure that they are not the same hours. 

*_T. Boone Pickens



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Compliments cost nothing, yet many pay dear for them. 

*_Thomas Fuller




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Give me golf clubs, fresh air and a beautiful partner, and you can keep the clubs and the fresh air. 

*_Jack Benny



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Two things rob people of their peace of mind : work unfinished and work not yet begun. 

*_Source Unknown


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Remember, a dead fish can float downstream, but it takes a live one to swim upstream. 

*_W. C. Fields



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







History teaches us that men and nations behave wisely once they have exhausted all other alternatives.

*_Abba Eban



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







You can tell more about a person by what he says about others than you can by what others say about him. 

*_Leo Aikman



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The madman is not the man who has lost his reason. He is the man who has lost everything except his reason. 

*_G. K. Chesterton



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Everybody should do at least two things each day that he hates to do, just for practice. 

*_William James



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Everything has been thought of before, but the problem is to think of it again. 

*_Johann von Goethe



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A man may fulfill the object of his existence by asking a question he cannot answer, and attempting a task he cannot achieve. 

*_Oliver Wendell Holmes


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







In childhood be modest, in youth temperate, in adulthood just, and in old age prudent. 

*_Socrates



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Hard work spotlights the character of people: some turn up their sleeves, some turn up their noses, and some don't turn up at all. 

*_Sam Ewig




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







There are no secrets to success. It is the result of preparation, hard work, and learning from failure.

*_Colin Powell



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A coward is much more exposed to quarrels than a man of spirit.

*_Thomas Jefferson



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





It is not ease but effort, not facility but difficult, that makes man. There is perhaps no station in life in which difficulties do not have to be encountered and overcome before any decided means of success can be achieved. 

*_Samuel Smiles


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It takes 20 years to build a reputation and five minutes to ruin it. If you think about that, you'll do things differently. 

*_Warren Buffett




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The secret of happiness is not in doing what one likes, but in liking what one does. 

*_James Barrie



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Life is like a game of cards. The hand that is dealt you represents determinism; the way you play it is free will. 

*_Jawaharlal Nehru



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A habit cannot be tossed out the window; it must be coaxed down the stairs a step at a time. 

*_Mark Twain



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




There are two kinds of discontent in this world. The discontent that works, and the discontent that wrings its hands. The first gets what it wants. The second loses what it has. There's no cure for the first, but success and there's no cure at all for the second.

*_Gordon Graham



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






There is no explanation for evil. It must be looked upon as a necessary part of the order of the universe. To ignore it is childish, to bewail it senseless. 

*_W. Somerset Maugham




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Good wine needs no bush, and perhaps products that people really want need no hard-sell or soft-sell TV push. Why not? Look at pot. 

*_Ogden Nash




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Fame is what you have taken, character is what you give. When to this truth you awaken, then you begin to live. 

*_Bayard Taylor




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Plan well before you take the journey. Remember the carpenter's rule: Measure twice, cut once. 

*_Source Unknown




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A wise man turns chance into good fortune. 

*_Thomas Fuller



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Americans are benevolently ignorant about Canada, while Canadians are malevolently well informed about the United States. 

*_J. Bartlett Brebner



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Most people grow old within a small circle of ideas, which they have not discovered for themselves. There are perhaps less wrong-minded people than thoughtless. 

*_Marquis De Vauvenargues



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The test of courage comes when we are in the minority. The test of tolerance comes when we are in the majority.

*_Ralph W. Sockman



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





A safe but sometimes chilly way of recalling the past is to force open a crammed drawer. If you are searching for anything in particular you don't find it, but something falls out at the back that is often more interesting.

*_James Barrie



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Time stays long enough for those who use it.*



_Leonardo DaVinci


_ :Cool: 







Time stays long enough for those who use it.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







In any great organization it is far, far safer to be wrong with the majority than to be right alone.

*_John Kenneth Galbraith


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Your assumptions are your windows on the world. Scrub them off every once in a while, or the light won't come in.

*_Alan Alda



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

_







I_*n the advance of civilization, it is new knowledge which paves the way, and the pavement is eternal.
*
_W. R. Whitney



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The wise man says it cannot be done, but the fool goes and does it.
*
_Source Unknown



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Progress is a nice word, but change is its motivator and change has enemies. 

*_Robert Francis Kennedy


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





One's mind suffers only when one is young and while one is ignorant of the world. When one has lived for some time, one learns that the young think too little and the old too much, and one grows careless about both.
*
_Horace Walpole, in a letter to Horace Mann, January 14, 1772



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


After listening to a lecture on evolution by a science professor, a student wrote a poem and titled it The Amazing Professor. 
The poem read: Once I was a tadpole when I began to begin. Then I was a frog with my tail tucked in. Next I was a monkey on a coconut tree. Now I am a doctor with a Ph.D.

*_Source Unknown


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







There can be no friendship without confidence, and no confidence without integrity. 

*_Samuel Johnson



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







To confess a fault freely is the next thing to being innocent of it. 

*_Publilius Syrus


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Wicked people are always surprised to find ability in those that are good. 

*_Marquis De Vauvenargues



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








More flies are caught with honey than with vinegar. 

*_Proverb



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Each success only buys an admission ticket to a more difficult problem. 

*_Henry Kissinger


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







An ambassador is an honest person sent to lie abroad for their country. 

*_Sir Henry Wotton



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Home is the place where we are treated the best, but grumble the most.

*_Source Unknown


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*











Never go to a doctor whose office plants have died. 

*_Erma Bombeck



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Geniuses are the luckiest of mortals because what they must do is the same as what they most want to do.

*_W. H. Auden


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Remember if people talk behind your back, it only means you're two steps ahead! 

*_Fannie Flagg


_ :Cool: *

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Watch the turtle. He only moves forward by sticking his neck out. 

*_Lou Gerstner



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Great Spirit, help me never to judge another until I have walked in his moccasins. 

*_American Indian Proverb


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Confess you were wrong yesterday; it will show you are wise today.

*_Proverb



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Entrepreneurs are simply those who understand that there is little difference between obstacle and opportunity and are able to turn both to their advantage.*


_
Victor Kiam



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Contentment is natural wealth, luxury is artificial poverty.*


_
Socrates



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

I*t is truly said: It does not take much strength to do things, but it requires great strength to decide what to do.

*_Chow Ching



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Men show their character in nothing more clearly than by what they find laughable.

*_Anon.


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






There is a crack in everything, that's how the light gets in.* 



_Leonard Cohen


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








One of the keys to happiness is a bad memory. 

*_Rita Mae Brown



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The growth of wisdom may be gauged exactly by the diminution of ill temper. 

*_Friedrich Nietzsche



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Physical deformity, calls forth our charity. But the infinite misfortune of moral deformity calls forth nothing but hatred and vengeance. 

*_Clarence Darrow



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The secret of happiness is not in doing what one likes, but in liking what one does.

*James Barrie


 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Just as our eyes need light in order to see, our minds need ideas in order to conceive. 

*_Napoleon Hill



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Love is not to be purchased, and affection has no price.

*_St. Jerome



_ :Cool:

----------


## pariahsmile

*A good head and a good heart are always a formidable combination

*_​Nelson Mandela_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







To know is to know that you know nothing. That is the meaning of true knowledge.

*_Confucius



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Shy and proud men are more liable than any others to fall into the hands of parasites and creatures of low character. For in the intimacies which are formed by shy men, they do not choose, but are chosen. 

*_Sir Henry Taylor


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The older I grow the more I listen to people who don't talk much.

*_Germain G. Glien




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A pessimist is a man who thinks everybody is as nasty as himself. 

*_George Bernard Shaw



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Money won't make you happy... but everybody wants to find out for themselves.

*_Zig Ziglar



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




Do not fear to be eccentric in opinion, for every opinion now accepted was once eccentric. 

*_Bertrand Russell_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







One of the reasons mature people stop learning is that they become less and less willing to risk failure.

*_John W. Gardner



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If you have to remind yourself to concentrate during competition, you've got no chance to concentrate. 

*_Bobby Nichols




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Everyone has an invisible sign hanging from their neck saying, Make me feel important. Never forget this message when working with people.

*_Mary Kay Ash




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Money is the most envied, but the least enjoyed. Health is the most enjoyed, but the least envied. 

*_Charles Caleb Colton



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






I've always believed that if you put in the work, the results will come. I don't do things half-heartedly. Because I know if I do, then I can expect half-hearted results. 

*_Michael Jordan



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






If history repeats itself, and the unexpected always happens, how incapable must Man be of learning from experience! 

*_George Bernard Shaw




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







No one that ever lived has ever had enough power, prestige, or knowledge to overcome the basic condition of all life -- you win some and you lose some.

*_Ken Keyes Jr.




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Fashions fade, but style is eternal.* 



_Yves Saint-Laurent
_


 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





As you reach your goals, set new ones. That is how you grow and become a more powerful person.*





_
Les Brown




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






If you prick us do we not bleed? If you tickle us do we not laugh? If you poison us do we not die? And if you wrong us shall we not revenge?
*
_William Shakespeare



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






In our judgment of human transactions, the law of optics is reversed, we see most dimly the objects which are close around us.

*_Richard Whately




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Fashions, after all, are only induced epidemics.* 



_George Bernard Shaw




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A psychiatrist is a fellow who asks you a lot of expensive questions your wife asks for nothing. 

*_Joey Adams



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If we decide to take this level of business creating ability nationwide, we'll all be plucking chickens for a living.

*_H. Ross Perot



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Choose your friends by their character and your socks by their color. Choosing your socks by their character makes no sense, and choosing your friends by their color is unthinkable.

*_Anon.




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If you are lonely when you are alone, you are in bad company. 

*_Jean-Paul Sartre




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If life were measured by accomplishments, most of us would die in infancy. 

*_A. P. Gouthey




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Every man in the world is better than someone else and not as good someone else. 

*_William Saroyan




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










We've got to have a dream if we are going to make a dream come true.

*_Denis Waitley


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Those who do not read are no better off than those who cannot read. 

*_Source Unknown




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Men can acquire knowledge, but not wisdom. Some of the greatest fools ever known were learned men. 

*_Proverb




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






No conquest can ever become permanent which does not show itself beneficial to the conquered as well as to the conquerors. 

*_Thomas Carlyle



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Creativity is the sudden cessation of stupidity. 

*_Edwin H. Land



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Drink is the curse of the land. It makes you fight with your neighbor. It makes you shoot at your landlord and it makes you miss him. 

*_Anon., Irish_ _Proverb



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Litigant. A person about to give up his skin for the hope of retaining his bones. 

*_Ambrose Bierce



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Everyone will experience the consequences of his own acts. If his act are right, he'll get good consequences; if they're not, he'll suffer for it.

*_Harry Browne




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

T*here is no virtue in being uncritical; nor is it a habit to which the young are given. But criticism is only the burying beetle that gets rid of what is dead, and, since the world lives by creative and constructive forces, and not by negation and destruction, it is better to grow up in the company of prophets than of critics.** 

*_Richard Livingstone, On Education



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






One-tenth of the folks run the world. One-tenth watch them run it, and the other eighty percent don't know what the hell's going on. 

*_Jake Simmons




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Quality in a product or service is not what the supplier puts in. It is what the customer gets out and is willing to pay for. A product is not quality because it is hard to make and costs a lot of money, as manufacturers typically believe. 

*_Peter Drucker



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






We have in fact, two kinds of morality, side by side: one that we preach, but do not practice, and another that we practice, but seldom preach.

*_Bertrand Russell




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







My wife's jealousy is getting ridiculous. The other day she looked at my calendar and wanted to know who May was.

*_Rodney Dangerfield




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




If you have the same ideas as everybody else but have them one week earlier than everyone else then you will be hailed as a visionary. But if you have them five years earlier you will be named a lunatic.

*_Barry Jones



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Low self-esteem is like driving through life with your hand-break on.*

_Maxwell Maltz




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Habits are safer than rules; you don't have to watch them. And you don't have to keep them either. They keep you. 

*_Frank Crane, Essays



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Some people entertain ideas; others put them to work. 

*_Source Unknown




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







He who undertakes to be his own teacher has a fool for a pupil. 

*_Proverb




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







My father taught me that the only way you can make good at anything is to practice, and then practice some more.* 

_Pete Rose




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Without ambition one starts nothing. Without work one finishes nothing. The prize will not be sent to you. You have to win it. The man who knows how will always have a job. The man who also knows why will always be his boss. 

*_Ralph Waldo Emerson




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






It takes courage to attempt the impossible. What would we think of Moses today if when it was time to part the red sea, he had said Why don't you guys go build a bridge? 

*_Source Unknown



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






We accomplish things by directing our desires, not by ignoring them.* 




_Source Unknown




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







There is no future in any job. The future lies in the man who holds the job.

*_George W. Crane




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







All speech, written or spoken, is a dead language, until it finds a willing and prepared hearer. 

*_Robert Louis Stevenson



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The safest way to double your money is to fold over once and put it in your pocket.

*_Kin Hubbard



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Every man in the world is better than someone else and not as good someone else.

*_William Saroyan




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The public do not know enough to be experts, but know enough to decide between them. 

*_Samuel Butler




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Trust men and they will be true to you; treat them greatly and they will show themselves great.

*_Ralph Waldo Emerson




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







You don't always get what you ask for, but you never get what you don't ask for... unless it's contagious! 

*_Franklyn Broude




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Civilization is not by any means an easy thing to attain to. There are only two ways by which man can reach it. One is by being cultured, the other by being corrupt. 

*_Oscar Wilde



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Wise men are instructed in reason;
Men of less understanding by experience;
The most unknowing learn by necessity.
Wise men do in the beginning what fools do in the end.

*_Source Unknown



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The man who gives up accomplishes nothing and is only a hindrance. The man who does not give up can move mountains.

*_Ernest Hello



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The bridges that you cross before you come to them are over rivers that aren't there.

*_Gene Brown




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Remember, a chip on the shoulder is a sure sign of wood higher up. 

*_Brigham Young




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Whoever undertakes to set himself up as judge in the field of truth and knowledge is shipwrecked by the laughter of the Gods.

*_Albert Einstein




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Not all chemicals are bad. Without chemicals such as hydrogen and oxygen, for example, there would be no way to make water, a vital ingredient in beer.*



_Dave Barry





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







When a sinister person means to be your enemy, they always start by trying to become your friend. 

*_William Blake




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Like Olympic medals and tennis trophies, all they signified was that the owner had done something of no benefit to anyone more capably than everyone else.* 

_Joseph Heller




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







To be wholly devoted to some intellectual exercise is to have succeeded in life*. 

_Robert Louis Stevenson


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Mules are always boasting that their ancestors were horses.

*_Proverb




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It is easier to believe a lie that one has heard a thousand times than to believe a fact that no one has heard before. 

*_Source Unknown




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Always remember, there are two types of people in this world. Those who come into a room and say, Well, here I am! and those who come in and say, Ah, there you are!

*_Frederick L. Collins




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Knowledge is that which, next to virtue, truly raises one person above another.

*_Joseph Addison




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




Prosperity makes friends, adversity tries them. 

*_Publilius Syrus




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The greatest and noblest pleasure which men can have in this world is to discover new truths; and the next is to shake off old prejudices.* 


_
Frederick the Great



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








The time to make friends is before you need them. 

*_Proverb



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







From a worldly point of view, there is no mistake so great as that of being always right. 

*_Samuel Butler




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







I have great faith in fools; My friends call it self-confidence.* 



_Edgar Allan Poe



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







You can never get enough of the things you don't need, because the things you don't need can never satisfy. 

*_Marvin J. Ashton




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A fresh mind keeps the body fresh. Take in the ideas of the day, drain off those of yesterday. As to the morrow, time enough to consider it when it becomes today.

*_Edward George Bulwer-Lytton



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The rule in carving holds good as to criticism; never cut with a knife what you can cut with a spoon. 

*_Charles Buxton




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




“I heard the bells on Christmas Day
Their old, familiar carols play,
And wild and sweet
The words repeat

**Of peace on earth, good-will to men!” 
*

Henry Wadsworth Longfellow

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







All you have to do is know where you're going. The answers will come to you of their own accord. 

*_Earl Nightingale




_ :Cool:

----------

